# Installing KDE in Puppy 4.0 (Dingo)



## layzee (Dec 2, 2008)

I have very recently switched to Puppy Linux 4.0 (Dingo) from Windows. After going through the net I found out that GNome and KDE can be installed on Puppy. I have installed Puppy on my USB drive and have also downloaded the KDE .SFS file which Puppy is configured to load at startup. But when I exit Puppy's JWM window manager and try to start KDE from the console, nothing happens and I return to the terminal again.
All it asks me to do is run "xorgwizard" to configure XOrg. The same problem persists for XVesa.

Can someone please help...


----------



## psnegi26136 (Apr 16, 2009)

Me too wanted the same but could not find anything. But the good news is that v4.2 is released. I am using it and enjoying every bit of it. It has IceWM as well as JWM desktop. so you can choose your pick. I must say that I like IceWM more than JWM. The look is as that of any XP theme, When you right click on task bar, you get the same options as in Win XP. The vista inspired side bar is also there, which if you dont like then you can choose unofficial Puppy 4.2 v2. JWM is default desktop. If you want to change over to IceWm then click shutdown option and in that choose advance. You will find the option to change to IceWm there. I too am searching for KDE on 4.2, if I find anything, I will post here. You can search on puppy forum also.
*www.murga-linux.com/puppy/
Hope you will find many good things there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 17, 2009)

Puppy is not meant to be used with heavy weight DEs. Its designed for old or weak hardware and for booting live. Why don't you try Xfce 4.6 or LXDE or IceWM instead ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't be silly. Although its been designed in such a way that low end machines can use it doesn;t mean you can't try out Gnome and KDE on it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 17, 2009)

Ofcourse it doesn't mean that. I said these DEs/WMs suit it much better.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 17, 2009)

And btw I did a check on Puppy Linux IRC channel and no the KDE 4.2 packages haven;t been compiled for it and as I recall one of the mods saying that trying gave a couple million seg faults and other errors.


----------



## psnegi26136 (May 1, 2009)

If you want KDE for its applications, then at least .pet or .sfs are available for KB3. Someone is trying for amarok and few other applications too. But after playing through many pet and sfs I found that most of the application included in Puppy 4.2 are top notch and does not require any substitute. May be you would like to add Open Office, Avast AV and VLC players to it, or if you are a big fan like me then Opera. But rest is fantastic as it is.


----------

